# Hermit crabs



## DanaLachney (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anyone know how I would go about finding new homes for our hermit crabs?


----------



## NudistApple (Apr 3, 2012)

This is a great hermit crab forum;
http://www.hermitcrabassociation.com/phpBB/index.php

I suggest joining and posting them as adoptable.


----------



## DanaLachney (Apr 3, 2012)

NudistApple said:


> This is a great hermit crab forum;
> http://www.hermitcrabassociation.com/phpBB/index.php
> 
> I suggest joining and posting them as adoptable.



Thank u.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 15, 2012)




----------

